# Your favorite haunt theme?



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

This is a Haunt Theme game.
Say what your favorite haunted house or decoration theme is, and then put a total at the bottom. You can even vote for multiple themes. 
I shall start.

I like pumpkinrot.com because they gave me new ideas to creep up my love of punkins, so i'd love to have an eeeevil punkin scarecrow theme one time. my favorite theme for haunted houses is a creepy mansion with general monsters in it, and i like tiki/haunted island themed haunts, and japanese movie themed haunts.

Pumpkin haunt party theme - 1
Haunted Mansion theme - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island theme - 1
Japanese scary movies theme - 1

Add yours to the pile! Let's see what the most popular theme is!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Classic Cemetery


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ghosts in Cemetery


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I rather like in no particular order:

Witches
Dracula
Cemeteries


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dragons


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for playing so far!

Remember to add your favorites to a tally at the bottom of your post. That way we can keep track of the all-time favorites!

So far Classic Cemetery is winning! 

Classic Cemetery with Ghosts - 3
Pumpkin haunt party - 1
Dragons - 1
Witches - 1
Dracula - 1
Haunted Mansion - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island - 1
Japanese scary movies - 1


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Headless Horseman
Haunted Hayrides


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

pumpkin patch haunt
haunted graveyard
haunted woods
witches 
ghosts


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely graveyard for me.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

This is the new current favorite haunt themes!

Classic Cemeteries are winning still!

Classic Cemetery with Ghosts - 5 
Witches - 2
The Headless Horseman - 1
Ghosts - 1
Haunted Hayrides - 1
Pumpkin patch - 1
Pumpkin haunt party - 1
Dragons - 1
Haunted Woods - 1
Dracula - 1
Haunted Mansion - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island - 1
Japanese scary movies - 1

Keep posting!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Classic Graveyard (with zombie outbreak)


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

I tend to like gore, so slaughterhouses and asylums are my favorites.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Current tally is ~

Classic Cemetery with Ghosts - 5 
Witches - 2
Cemeteries with Zombies - 1
Slaughter House - 1
Asylum - 1
The Headless Horseman - 1
Ghosts - 1
Haunted Hayrides - 1
Pumpkin patch - 1
Pumpkin haunt party - 1
Dragons - 1
Haunted Woods - 1
Dracula - 1
Haunted Mansion - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island - 1
Japanese scary movies - 1

Cemeteries are still winning!

Keep voting!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Haunted Mansion=2


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Cemetery outside with a bit of a piracy theme and spooky manor/butcher shop kitchen inside


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Current tally is ~

Classic Cemetery with Ghosts - 5 
Witches - 2
 Haunted Mansion - 2
Slaughter House - 2
Cemeteries with Zombies - 1
Cemeteries with Pirates, zombie or otherwise - 1
Asylum - 1
The Headless Horseman - 1
Ghosts - 1
Haunted Hayrides - 1
Pumpkin patch - 1
Pumpkin haunt party - 1
Dragons - 1
Haunted Woods - 1
Dracula - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island - 1
Japanese scary movies - 1

Cemeteries are still winning! 
Thanks for your posts! This is getting interesting!

Keep voting!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Carnival and Haunted Mansion


Classic Cemetery with Ghosts - 5 
Haunted Mansion - 3
Witches - 2
Slaughter House - 2
Carnival - 1
Cemeteries with Zombies - 1
Cemeteries with Pirates, zombie or otherwise - 1
Asylum - 1
The Headless Horseman - 1
Ghosts - 1
Haunted Hayrides - 1
Pumpkin patch - 1
Pumpkin haunt party - 1
Dragons - 1
Haunted Woods - 1
Dracula - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island - 1
Japanese scary movies - 1


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Classic Cemetery with Ghosts - 6 
Haunted Mansion - 3
Witches - 2
Slaughter House - 2
Carnival - 1
Cemeteries with Zombies - 1
Cemeteries with Pirates, zombie or otherwise - 1
Asylum - 1
The Headless Horseman - 1
Ghosts - 1
Haunted Hayrides - 1
Pumpkin patch - 1
Pumpkin haunt party - 1
Dragons - 2
Haunted Woods - 1
Dracula - 1
Tiki/Haunted Island - 1
Japanese scary movies - 1
Scary/Twisted Fairy Tales - 1


----------

